# Betätigung des Reload-Buttons an Applet melden



## Proggy (19. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

habe unter http://www.ramschmarkt.de/zahlenspiel/formtest1.php
ein Applet. Es ist ein Klickspiel, bei dem jeweils zuerst die höchste und dann die niedrigste Zahl geklickt werden muss. 
Okay, soweit funzt's. Wer's probieren will, aber klicken ist zur Zeit nur in der oberen Reihe der drei Bildreihen möglich.

Problem: Klickt jemand den Reload-Button der Seite, so hängt zeitweise der Bildaufbau (Anzeige der Zahlen). Kann man irgendwie die Relaod-Taste des Browsers sperren oder muss ich da im Applet was verändern. Ich lade alle Ziffern mit dem Mediatracker und starte dann erst das Spiel.


Trotzdem gibts obengenanntes Problem.  :bahnhof:


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2007)

Du musst den Code ändern.
Beim Klick auf den Reload-Button wird normalerweise die start()-Methode des Applets ausgeführt. Also musst du da ansetzen.


----------



## Proggy (6. Mrz 2007)

Dieses Problem macht mir doch schwer zu schaffen.

Habe jetzt mal die Start-Methode durch den Aufruf der init-Methode so erweitert:

```
public void start()
	{
		init();                     //diese Zeile habe ich neu eingefügt
		if (th1==null)
		{
			th1 = new Thread(this);
			th1.start();
		}
```

nützt aber nix.[/code]

übrigens: Adresse geändert: http://www.ramschmarkt.de/clickme/anmeldungcq.php

mit andreas und passwort asdfg1


----------



## Proggy (9. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

kann es vielleicht daran liegen, daß ich ja durch Drücken des Reload-Buttons das Applet quasi abbreche. Muss ich dann nicht im entsprechenden Event-Handler den Abbruch verarbeiten und evtl. die Threads zerstören??


----------

